# My Zoo



## dottyback (May 8, 2008)

Just some of my animals..that are not snakes..

Angle head male and thier enclosure..6 in total but 4 are males!!










sleepy red eye tree frog





green and gold bell frogs





mitchells hopping mice (not spinifex)





Rusty a FW crocodile





Penisula dragons


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 8, 2008)

Great pics, love the golden bells , they are one of my favorite frogs.
Found all 6 angles, nice enclosure for them to.


----------



## hozy6 (May 8, 2008)

nice pics ever thought of adding some snakes to your zoo


----------



## mias (May 8, 2008)

nice collection you have there


----------



## dottyback (May 8, 2008)

Thanks mate.

Here are some pics of my reef tank and some inhabitants.














These are my pride and joy, FW reticulated stingrays. They should breed anytime soon!


----------



## dottyback (May 8, 2008)

hozy6 said:


> nice pics ever thought of adding some snakes to your zoo


I have 14 but wanted to share someting different.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 8, 2008)

Are they south american stingrays??
How big do they get and are they kept in heated fresh water?
Id keep cephalods if i had a s/w tank..


----------



## dottyback (May 8, 2008)

They are South American rays. They dont grow that big with a disc size of 18 inches. I have them in a 1400L heated tank. I should mention that they are legal to keep, breed and trade in all of Australia but are illegal to import into Australia. They can be bred and give birth up to 5 fully formed live pups.


----------



## Chris.j (May 8, 2008)

Great collection, especially the angle headed setup. What sort of setup do you have for the red eyed tree frogs?


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 8, 2008)

*Great collection there dottyback.*
*How old are your angles?*


----------



## method (May 8, 2008)

Some very nice critters you have there, love the croc and the reef tank


----------



## dragon lady (May 8, 2008)

Great pics..thankyou for sharing....
stingrays...well nicely different!


----------



## dottyback (May 8, 2008)

Chris.j said:


> Great collection, especially the angle headed setup. What sort of setup do you have for the red eyed tree frogs?


 
They are in a 3x18x18 amphibian enclosure.

The angle heads are 7 months old.


----------



## thals (May 8, 2008)

Awesome reef setup, love the rays! The lil freshy is cute too, love baby croccies


----------



## timmy_1 (May 8, 2008)

How much do rays cost? where do you buy them from? I want one! hahaha


----------



## itbites (May 8, 2008)

*Yeh I was drooling when I saw your zoo! Also don't forget about me when those stingrays breed  K*


----------



## mebebrian (May 12, 2008)

Sweet Zoo... im workin on mine i have a fw eel, so graceful and eats almost anything.
Love them Rays though, do they need much care?


----------

